# Neue Grafikkarte, aber welche?

## eASy_

Hallo,

erstmal frohes neues Jahr.  :Smile: 

So nun aber zu meinem Problem, ich habe mir zu Weichnachten 2x22" Widescreen TFTs gegönnt,

allerdings in meiner eigenen Schusseligkeit übersehen, dass meine aktuelle Geforce FX 5500

am DVI-Port mit der Auflösung von 1680x1050 nicht klarkommt.

Nun meine Frage, da neue Grafikkarte nötig, welche würdet Ihr empfehlen?

Einzige Vorraussetzung ist nVidia, ATI mag ich nicht will ich nicht.  :Wink: 

Ich nutze momentan Beryl als WM, und das soll natürlich auch noch weiterhin flüssig laufen.

Desweitern zocke ich gerne unter Wintendo mal ein Game (zZ Anno 1701), welches dann

natürlich bei Auflösung eines Monitores mit mittleren Grafikdetails flüssig laufen soll.

Der Geldrahmen liegt bei 200-250 Euro, und muss AGP sein (ja, ich hab noch n AG-Port)

Ideal wäre es natürlich, wenn ich beide Monitore per DVI ansteuern könnte!

Leider hab ich momentan keine Ahnung was die betreffenden Karten auf Markt so hergeben.

Leider finde ich auch keine Seite, wo ich mir meine "Wünsche" in einem Formular einhacken

kann, und dann mir eine Übersicht der Karten angezeigt werden. Vielleicht habt Ihr

da ja was brauchbares?

Also, was würde Ihr so empfehlen? Super High-End muss nicht sein, sollte aber gute Mittelklasse sein.

Ansonsten wünsche ich noch ein ruhigen Feiertag und sauft ned soviel.  :Wink: 

Sonnige Grüsse von den Kanaren.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> 200-250 Euro, und muss AGP sein

 

Schade, in der Preisklasse wirst du vermutlich wenig AGP finden. Ich glaube die "höchste" Karte, die es noch mit AGP gibt is die 7600GS (die GT gibt's glaub nur noch für PCI-E, so eine hab ich mir grad gekauft  :Wink:  ).

----------

## eASy_

Hallo,

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   200-250 Euro, und muss AGP sein 
> 
> Schade, in der Preisklasse wirst du vermutlich wenig AGP finden. Ich glaube die "höchste" Karte, die es noch mit AGP gibt is die 7600GS (die GT gibt's glaub nur noch für PCI-E, so eine hab ich mir grad gekauft  ).

 

naja, stimmt nicht ganz:

http://www.club-3d.com/productshow_vga.php?ordercode=CGN-GS786&show=&filter=&selection=highend&p=1_full&l=en

Die kostet so um die 220 Tacken. Allerdings weiss ich nicht (ich kann wohl keine technische Daten mehr lesen),

ob diese auch mit den Auflösungen klarkommt.

Sonnige Grüsse...

----------

## franzf

 *eASy_ wrote:*   

> http://www.club-3d.com/productshow_vga.php?ordercode=CGN-GS786&show=&filter=&selection=highend&p=1_full&l=en
> 
> Die kostet so um die 220 Tacken. Allerdings weiss ich nicht (ich kann wohl keine technische Daten mehr lesen),
> 
> ob diese auch mit den Auflösungen klarkommt.

 

Klick doch mal auf page2.

Da stehen die einzelnen möglichen Auflösungen. Ich hoffe die Deinige ist dabei  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## eASy_

Hallo,

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Klick doch mal auf page2.
> 
> Da stehen die einzelnen möglichen Auflösungen. Ich hoffe die Deinige ist dabei 

 

Upps..   :Embarassed:  Das hab ich doch tatsächlich übersehen. Komisch. Aber meine Auflösung ist dabei, dann mal sehen ob ich die hier auf der Insel bekomme.

Danke.  :Smile: 

Sonnige Grüsse...

----------

## reyneke

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   200-250 Euro, und muss AGP sein 
> 
> Schade, in der Preisklasse wirst du vermutlich wenig AGP finden. Ich glaube die "höchste" Karte, die es noch mit AGP gibt is die 7600GS (die GT gibt's glaub nur noch für PCI-E, so eine hab ich mir grad gekauft  ).

 

Auch von XFX gibt's noch die AGP-Version der 7600 GT. Die tut grade in meinem Rechner ihren Dienst und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Mittlerweile kostet das Teil auch nur mehr um die 150 ¤. Allerdings finde ich hier nix über die damit zu erreichenden Auflösungen. Das Handbuch beschreibt nur sehr ausführlich, wie man die CD ins Laufwerk legt und im dem Fenster, das sich dann auf dem Windows(r)-Desktop öffnet auf "Installieren" klickt. Denke aber schon, daß die das packt.

HTH,

rey

----------

## eASy_

Hallo,

ich habe mich erstmal für eine 7300LE entscheiden müssen ( Geld reichte dann doch nicht so ganz.  :Sad:  )

Aber die macht die Auflösungen. Also 1680x1050 sowohl am DVI als auch am VGA.

Die Qualität ist super, und Beryl läuft sehr flüssig.

Trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe und Infos.  :Smile: 

Sonnige Grüsse...

----------

## slick

So, ich schubs den Thread einfach mal hoch...

Ich brauche eine PCIe Grafikkarte.  Tja, da fängts dann auch schon an... ATI oder NVidia? Also ich würde so vom Gefühl her ATI bevorzugen. Entscheidend ist für mich die (langfristige) Verfügbarkeit/Stabilität/einfache Installation von Treibern. Aber ich denke hier hat ATI momentan die Nase vorn. Könnt ihr das bestätigen/widerlegen, ich bin da relativ blöd was Hardware angeht. Preisklasse sollte so etwa bis 150,- sein. Kann da jemand was empfehlen? 

PS: Primär ist das kein Spielerechner, was aber nicht heißen soll er könnte es nicht mal werden.  :Wink: 

----------

## astaecker

 *slick wrote:*   

> ATI oder NVidia? Also ich würde so vom Gefühl her ATI bevorzugen. Entscheidend ist für mich die (langfristige) Verfügbarkeit/Stabilität/einfache Installation von Treibern. Aber ich denke hier hat ATI momentan die Nase vorn.

 

Ich würde ja Intel Grafik vorschlagen, aber nur wenige haben noch einen offen ATX-Slot fürs mitgelieferte Mainboard frei  :Wink: 

Ansonsten solltest du dir mal diesen  Heise open Artikel durchlesen und dann eine Nvidia Karte kaufen

----------

## slick

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> Ansonsten solltest du dir mal diesen  Heise open Artikel durchlesen und dann eine Nvidia Karte kaufen

 

Ok, eine spontane Recherche sagt mir das ungefähr die Karten mit 7600 GS / GT in der Preisklasse wären. Was kann ich mit dem GT was der GS nicht kann? Hat jemand ein solche am laufen? Sollte man eigentlich noch Wert auf die Größe des Grafikspeichers legen? (also jenseits der 256 MB machts doch nicht mehr viel aus im Hausgebrauch, oder?) 

Oder besser eine etwas "ältere" GT kaufen statt eine aktuelle GS?

----------

## firefly

der Hauptunterschied zwichen einer GS und GT ist der, das die GT etwas höher getatktet ist als die GS(soweit ich das feststellen konnte).

aus dem Fazit von http://www.hartware.de/review_595.html:

 *Quote:*   

> Die GeForce 7600 GT inklusive des hier getesteten Modells von Point of View sowie die Galaxy GeForce 7600 GS haben leistungsmäßig absolut überzeugt angesichts der Preise von unter 200 Euro. Dagegen fällt die "normale" GeForce 7600 GS aufgrund ihrer vergleichsweise niedrigen Taktraten etwas zurück. Immerhin ist sie aber durchgängig schneller als eine GeForce 6600 GT und auch eine Radeon X1600 Pro. Auf der anderen Seite können die GeForce 7600 GT Grafikkarten sowie die Galaxy 7600 GS, die fast das Niveau einer GT erreicht, in vielen Konstellationen sogar eine GeForce 6800 Ultra abhängen, nVidias Flaggschiff des Jahres 2004.

 

Und die nächst kleiner version, laut NVIDIA ist die 7300.

----------

## xraver

 *slick wrote:*   

>  Entscheidend ist für mich die (langfristige) Verfügbarkeit/Stabilität/einfache Installation von Treibern. Aber ich denke hier hat ATI momentan die Nase vorn. Könnt ihr das bestätigen/widerlegen, ich bin da relativ blöd was Hardware angeht. 

 

Da möchte ich dich dann doch zu NVIDIA verweisen, oder von mir aus auch ne Intel.

ATI bietet IMHO sehr schlechte Treiber und zu manchen Chipsätzen gar keine. Einige Notebook-Besitzer (ich hat auch mal soń Mist) bekommen heute noch das weinen, weill der Schei** einfach nicht wie gewünscht funktioniert. Und auf langfristig stabiele Treiber braucht man da auch nicht zu hoffen. Hat die Vergangenheit immer wieder bewiesen. Sehr Interessant sind auch die Kommentare auf pro-linux.de wenn es um ATI und Treiber geht; http://pro-linux.de/cgi-bin/s.cgi?cs=iso8859-1&gr=off&q=ati&Suche.x=0&Suche.y=0

Ganz andere Erfahrungen hab ich da mit NVIDIA gemacht. Auch wenn der Treiber Closed-Source ist, er tut einfach seinen Dienst. Seit einer kleinen Ewigkeit (ab g-force2) nutze ich nun NVIDIA-Hardware unter Linux und muss sagen das es noch nie ein Problem gab. Und der 3D-Support lässt auch keine Wünsche offen. Im gegensatz zur ATI Hardware kann man die gleiche Leistung geniessen wie unter Windoofs.

Kauf dir ne NVIDIA und Schlag mich wennś Probleme gibt.

----------

## oscarwild

Ich kann mich nur voll und ganz xraver anschließen: ATI - möglicherweise unter Windows technisch etwas besser - ist unter Linux regelmäßig ein Ärgernis

Für meinen neuesten Rechner habe ich mir daher eine MSI NX7600GS-T2D512EH zugelegt (PCIe, gibts aber auch für AGP), mit moderaten 130 Euronen Anschaffungspreis, und für meine Zwecke (Arbeiten, und seit der $Killerspieldebatte gelegentlich auch wieder ein paar nicht mehr ganz aktuelle $Killerspiele *harhar*, die damit tadellos laufen) sicher die nächsten paar Jahre ausreichend.

Mehr braucht meines Erachtens eigentlich nur ein Hardcore-Gamer.

EDIT: Ein mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit aktuelles Beispiel zu den täglichen Freuden einer ATI-Karte auch hier  :Wink: 

----------

## s.hase

Hi!

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok, eine spontane Recherche sagt mir das ungefähr die Karten mit 7600 GS / GT in der Preisklasse wären. Was kann ich mit dem GT was der GS nicht kann? Hat jemand ein solche am laufen? Sollte man eigentlich noch Wert auf die Größe des Grafikspeichers legen? (also jenseits der 256 MB machts doch nicht mehr viel aus im Hausgebrauch, oder?) 
> 
> 

 

Also ich habe hier eine Nvidia 7600 GS (Gainward Bliss 7600GS mit 256MB DDR2) und bin mit der Karte vollkommen zufrieden. Die Karte hat letztes Jahr so ~120-130 Euronen gekostet und ist dazu auch noch passiv gekühlt. Solche Spielereien wie xgl und co. gehen ohne Probleme und die Spiele die ich unter Linux spiele (NwN, Doom3 und Quake4) laufen auch in ordentlicher Geschwindigkeit (wenn das irgendeine Rolle spielen sollte).

Gruß

Sebastian

----------

## slick

Ok, überzeugt... ich denke da werde ich dann die <copy>Gainward 7982-BLISS 7600GT 256MB TV-DD SILENT FX</paste> nehmen. Die liegt aktuell bei ~140 Euronen.

Danke an alle Poster. Sind paar interessante Links dabei gewesen.

 *slick  wrote:*   

> Sollte man eigentlich noch Wert auf die Größe des Grafikspeichers legen? (also jenseits der 256 MB machts doch nicht mehr viel aus im Hausgebrauch, oder?) 

 

Jemand dazu noch was wissenswertes? Wozu braucht man bitte mehr als 256 MB RAM? $High-End-Killer-Spiel unter Win?

----------

## firefly

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ok, überzeugt... ich denke da werde ich dann die <copy>Gainward 7982-BLISS 7600GT 256MB TV-DD SILENT FX</paste> nehmen. Die liegt aktuell bei ~140 Euronen.
> 
> Danke an alle Poster. Sind paar interessante Links dabei gewesen.
> 
>  *slick  wrote:*   Sollte man eigentlich noch Wert auf die Größe des Grafikspeichers legen? (also jenseits der 256 MB machts doch nicht mehr viel aus im Hausgebrauch, oder?)  
> ...

 

Die braucht man eigentlich nur für 3D-Programme(Hauptsächlich "High-End"-Spiele), die mit hochauflösenden Texturen und Meshes (3D-Objekte) arbeiten. Denn dadurch müssen die Daten nicht in den, im verhältniss, langsameren Arbeitspeicher ausgelagert werden.

----------

## xraver

 *slick wrote:*   

>  Wozu braucht man bitte mehr als 256 MB RAM? $High-End-Killer-Spiel unter Win?

 

IMHO braucht man mehr Ram wenn man sehr hohe Auflösungen im Spiel fährt. Die riesigen Texturen müssen ja irgendwo hin. Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege.

----------

## borsdel

das mit den hohen auflösung und mehr speicher ist richtig, allerdings brauch man dann auch sehr hochgetaktete cpus und gpus, die diese daten dann auch verarbeiten können. und da bis jetzt wenige spiele von multicore profitieren, macht sich ein 4ghz single core eben manchmal besser  :Wink: 

also, muss alles zueinander passen und ich denke eine 7600gs wird von 512mb nicht profitieren können, hingegen die gt-version evtl schon eher, aber die scheint gar nicht mit 512mb angeboten zu werden.

ich würde im mom wohl auch zu einer 7600gt greifen, da die mehrkosten fast im einstelligen bereich liegen...

mfg borsdel

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

da häng ich meinen senf doch auch noch an...

also bald ists für mich mal wieder zeit (schon ein weilchen her) nen neuen pc zu kaufen...

meine anforderung ist:

- Nvidia (treiber, beryl, gelegentlich games... da kommt nur nvidia in frage, oder?)

- ich habe hier n hübschen 2x2 desktop: 4xcrt (dvi mit adapter -> vga) mit min. 1600x1200 an jedem port (--> 3200x2400)

- klar gehen 4xcrt nicht an eine graka. darum stelle ich mier ein bundle im sli aus 2x Asus EN7900GS/2DHT/256M und folgendem board: Asus P5N-E SLI, nForce 650i SLI

Frage: unterstützt linux sli? wenn ja: mit 3D? (beryl?) und ist die möglichkeit gegeben so wie jetzt mit xinerama einen fetten screen zu kriegen? (twinview oder xinerama oder beides? und wie stehts dann mit 3D/Beryl?)

Danke im vorraus  :Smile: 

PS: ja ich bin pixelgeil ;o)

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hi DrAgOnTuX,

also erstmal, wie groß ist dein Schreibtisch??? Bei mir is der mit 1 TFT + Tastatur, Maus und Aschenbecher schon voll  :Sad:  Aber vier CRTs  :Shocked: 

Back 2 Topic:

Nvidia SLI ist für Linux seit Treiber 1.0-8174 möglich (klick siehe dazu auch README Appendix W).

Im c't-Magazin (Heft 14/2005) ist beschrieben, wie man mehrere Monitore laufen läßt (ohne SLI, ging da noch nicht). Eine Kurzbeschreibung findet man auch online, in das Suchfeld "Mehrere Monitore unter Linux" eingeben.

 *c't-Magazin (Heft 14/2005) wrote:*   

> Allerdings lassen sich die beiden Karten gleichzeitig betreiben und können dann bis zu vier Monitore ansteuern.

 

Alles natürlich ohne Gewähr, hab keine Kohle für sowas  :Crying or Very sad:  Aber nett wärs schon

mfg

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

Danke für die rasche antwort: na mein schreibtisch ist nicht sonderlich gross, aber massiv gebaut  :Smile: 

wie gesagt: 2x2  :Wink:  2 in der breite und 2 in der höhe = 4

sieht dann etwa so aus

```
17" 17"

21" 19"
```

Back 2 Topic:

Danke für den Link  :Smile: 

Aber Appendix V: intressiert mich auch  :Smile: 

http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8174/README/32bit_html/appendix-v.html

Interessant für Benutzer einer GeForce 8xxx Karte: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9746/README/appendix-v.html

Da steht nämlich drin, dass man Xinerama = True haben kann und sollten mehrere GPU's des gleichen Typs benutzt werden so wird das OpenGL Rendering bei allen GPU's/Screens eingeschaltet (Bitte korrigieren falls falsch!)

Ich werde natürlich alles berichten(kleine Doku, vielleicht sogar mit pix des 2x2 desktops   :Twisted Evil:  ) wenn ich dann den neuen PC gekauft habe, denn: Neuer PC => Neue Hardware => Neue Treiber => Neue Bugs  :Wink: 

Weitere Kommentare erwünscht  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ok, überzeugt... ich denke da werde ich dann die <copy>Gainward 7982-BLISS 7600GT 256MB TV-DD SILENT FX</paste> nehmen. Die liegt aktuell bei ~140 Euronen.

 

So, habe sie mir heute geholt (nachdem meine Finanzministerin zuhause zugestimmt hat  :Wink: ) Muss sagen, ich bin zufrieden. Die Treiber waren problemlos eingerichtet und die Grafikleistung ist sehr gut (subjektiv betrachtet). Jetzt kann ich endlich mal beryl ausprobieren... Nochmal danke für die Beratung.

----------

